# UK Spouse Visa Pakistan-FINAL Check list



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi,

Thank you so much for all the help and answering all the obvious/unnecessary questions that I posted here. So we’re finally there with our documents, please check if this suffices or any document that maybe missing/unnecessary. 


Applicant:
Complete online application form, printed and signed
Appendix 2 form, completed by hand by sponsor
SUO7/12 form (not applicable but heard Gerry’s asks for it)
Current and old passports
Passport photographs x 2
Copy of ID card
Letter of introduction
Prospective flight itinerary
IELTS test certificate 
TB Certificate
Copy of applicant’s CV and degree (since I mentioned in the cover letter that I’m trained as a dentist and will be looking to work in the future)

Sponsor:
Copy of British passport’s bio pages 
Sponsor’s letter of support

Financial: Cat A
6 months pay slips (issued by employer on request, stamped with a signed letter from HR)
6 months bank statements (original sent by post)
Letter of employment (according to UKBA specifications and also mentioning change in role/salary within the last 6 months)
P60 not attached as last years does not cover the specified period for our application

Proof of Marriage:
Original Urdu and English contracts (attested by MOFA and union council)
Official translation of the contract (attested by MOFA and union council)
Marriage registration certificate issued by NADRA (attested by MOFA and union council)
Invitation cards for two wedding receptions
Pictures of the couple alone and with family 

Evidence of relationship:
Pictures (pre and post wedding)
Tickets/train stubs/boarding passes for all visits
Visa and entry/exit stamps for those visits
Email threads
FT call logs and random selection of screen shots from iMessage/WhatsApp 
Western Union receipt to show money transferred by sponsor post-marriage
FedEx tracking receipt (with our details) for birthday gift sent

Accommodation: 
Sponsor’s parent’s letter of support for accomm.
Copy of sponsor’s parents’ bio pages
Housing inspection report
Title Deeds
Council Tax Bill
Utility bills
Letter from Estate agent stating sponsor is looking for property in London

Couple of questions:
1-	Should there be a letter attached to financial documents explaining why p60 isn’t attached? 
2-	Should I put all the pictures together or keep the wedding ones with marriage certificates? 
3-	Should any bonus’s given with pay slips for any month be included too?
4-	How important is it to attach the employment contract? Will definitely attach it if my husband finds it, but can’t seem to atm. 


Thank you!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Your CV and degree not needed, even if you have mentioned your intention to work.
Estate agent's letter not needed, as UKVI is only interested in accommodation you have now.

Your questions
#1 Probably.
#2 keep photos together under Relationship.
#3 You can include them.
#4 Attach if you can locate it.


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Thank you very much, Joppa! Glad there's nothing missing, haha.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

You don't need your CV or degree, invitation cards, Western Union receipt, FedEx receipt or letter from the estate agent.


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks, nyclon! Not even wedding invitation cards? Thought they might help.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

No, you're already married.


----------



## Alex-miller (Feb 13, 2015)

fizzb88 said:


> SUO7/12 form (not applicable but heard Gerry’s asks for it)


Hello!! I'm a bit confused about SU07/12 form. Is it defiantly needed for fiancé visa ?? I didn't enclose that form with my application and now I'm worrying so much


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

It's not necessary for a spouse visa or a fiance visa but some visa agents in some countries insist on it so in those countries it's just better to include it.


----------



## Alex-miller (Feb 13, 2015)

nyclon said:


> It's not necessary for a spouse visa or a fiance visa but some visa agents in some countries insist on it so in those countries it's just better to include it.


Thank u for your quick reply! What about visa application centre in Madrid ?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Doubtful. It is mostly countries on the Asian subcontinent.


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Apart from the current, valid passport..previous passports should be attached to the application as well? Esp since they ask details in the form and I've mentioned they're in my possession.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Yes, the applicant should include previous passports.


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi,

I just received all documents through mail from the sponsor. One last question for clarification, even though the bank statements were sent to the sponsor by post, which in my understanding are original and accepted statements without any letter or stamp, these statements are on official HSBC stationery with the account details, bar code etc. but they say 'Duplicate' under the account name. Any idea if that's how it is?


----------



## Dilemmas Dilemmas (Aug 23, 2014)

Hi Fizz, I believe these statements should still be acceptable as they have been posted by the bank, on official letterhead stationery, contain the sponsor's full name and address as well as the bank sort code and account number.
Duplicate is stated as they have printed a duplicate of the statement that they have already previously sent. It is still classed as original (if you see my point) as they have re-issued it.
Hope this can be clarified by an experienced moderator.


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks Dilemmas! That makes sense! Phew.


----------



## Dilemmas Dilemmas (Aug 23, 2014)

No problem. Good luck again


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

fizzb88 said:


> Thanks Dilemmas! That makes sense! Phew.


Should be ok, but really your sponsor should have confirmed everything prior to sending you the documents.


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

He did. He initially got the printed statements from bank with a letter but HSBC wouldn't stamp them as authentic so to be safe we got the statements posted as those are 'originals'. Didn't think there would be any need for further verification after that. But like Dilemmas said, that could be the only explanation why the statements say Duplicate..


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Printed statements accompanied by a letter verifying authenticity are fine. You went to extra trouble unnecessarily. Either statements are fine.


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks nyclon. The bank letter was a standard letter that they printed out, even the officials signature on it was printed. So we just got the originals posted. Thanks everyone for your replies! Will submitting the documents this week.


----------

